# What is the name of this plant / grass?



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like to know the name of this plant or grass, or what ever it is...


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

looks like dwarf hair grass


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I need to get some dwarf hair grass!!


----------



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cadiedid said:


> looks like dwarf hair grass


Thank you, this helps a lot.


----------



## MJAVY7 (Apr 4, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> I need to get some dwarf hair grass!!


I just found some on ebay...go there and do a search.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just throwing this out there but my platies and SAE's We're always eating my microsword and thats looks similar.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Could be microsword, but looks a bit finer... Both are great tank "grass".


----------



## nighthawk123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly it looks like Java fern to me. I did a lot of research on plants that are in my tank and it looks like Java fern to me!!


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

Java fern? Definitely not java fern.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Not a microsword either, definitely a hairgrass. There are several different hairgrasses, it's usually a bit hard to id the exact species as they mostly look quite alike, some grow taller than others but light and other conditions effect it's growth also.


----------

